# Uruguay, país latino



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Uruguay, Paìs Latino
*Bueno creo este thread porque me puse a escuchar una cancion house con reminiscencias a lo latino y me inspirè diciendo, "Uruguay es un pais latino tipico? o somos mas bien un pais estilo europeo?"....y me puse a buscar todas las latindades de nuestro pais y las reminiscencias a lo tropical,a lo mediterraneo(parte de europa de donde deriba la palabra latino-latin) y encontrè muchas cosas que nuestro pais tiene como latino,tropical o tipico de ese estilo...ahora muestro:*
























































































































Abrazos y espero les guste


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Buena idea Seba kay: 
Están muy buenas las imagenes, yo creo que tenemos un poco de latinos y un poco de otros lados, es como que le hemos robado cosas a todas las culturas.

Ya que vos mencionaste una canción como inspiración del hilo, a mí se me vino a la mente otra canción, más precisamente la canción "No somos latinos" del Cuarteto de Nos, más allá de que el chiste es obvio, el tema está bueno, dejo el video por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## Tatito (Feb 27, 2009)

Muy buen collage que te mandaste Seba!!! Hermosas imagenesssssssss... 

Yo creo que somos un pais mas europeo que latino, al menos en lo que el imaginario popular (mundial) entiende por latino, pero de todos modos es como dice Ger_man, somos un poco de todos lados, como tipico pais de inmigrantes.

Ger_man: yo tambien pense en esa canción del Cuarteto cuando leí el titulo de Seba :lol:


----------



## gertero (Nov 8, 2009)

muy buenas fotos, me gusta el estilo me hace acordar hace años cuando un amigo mio volvio de uruguay y me dijo que por primera vez le habia parecido uruguay mas latino que europeo, de regreso se trajo un libro con fotos del urugay reciente y tambien me dio la misma impresion. Por lo que podemos empezar a decir que el pais esta sufriendo una latinización, aunque sin el caracter indigena de nuestros paises vecinos.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Qué imágenes tan preciosas Sebas... bello Uruguay. un 10 para vos kay:


----------



## patriauy (May 19, 2009)

Seba te pasaste, impresionante esas fotos, ese collage buenisimo:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

Con respecto a si somos un pais latinos: Creo que si, porsupuestisimo, si te referis a que utilizamos o hablamos un idioma que viene del Latin, como lo es el Castellano (Español), como tambien lo son todos los paises que conforman hoy "Latinoamerica", al que tambien se tiene que sumar Brasil, por este tener una lengua Romance (Frances, Italiano, Romano, Portugues y Español) que derivan del Latin. Ahora si te referis a lo que se llama popularmente Latino, o los yankis nos llaman latinos, unificando a todos los paises Latinoamericanos, y metiendonos a todos en una bolsa, a pesar de tener cada uno diferencias muy claras y profundas, te podria (a mi entender) decir, que aunque tenemos y hoy aun mas, en este mundo globalizado, muchas cosas, como en uruguay musica latina de los otros paises (como cumbia, bachata, salsa), por las mesclas de ritmos traidos de distintos partes del mundo a toda america en la colonizacion y desde ahi a todos los paises de "latinos", como tambien ciertas costumbres "latinas", principalmente por los colonizadores europeos (principalmente italianos, españoles y portugueses) que han dejado sus huellas aunque hayan pasados muchos años en nuestras tierras. Pero creo y a esto quiero llegar, que tanto Uruguay como Argentina y los paises sudamericanos principalmente los del sur de sudamerica, somos bastantes distintos y nos diferenciamos mucho, de aquellos latinos de centro america y caribe y el norte de sudamerica, como tambien de aquellos latinos que viven en Miami.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

Las fotos estan hermosas tanto las del este como las de colonia y muestran mucho de lo cotidiano.


----------



## Diegote (Mar 8, 2008)

Ese compilado de fotos es una belleza!!! muy buenas imágenes y colores... Muy lindo Uruguay!!!  congrats!


----------



## Zorrito (Dec 12, 2008)

Geniales fotos, seba, excelentes y coloridas 
¿que hacías vos durmiendo adentro de un auto? :lol::lol:



Tatito said:


> Yo creo que somos un pais mas europeo que latino, al menos en lo que el imaginario popular (mundial) entiende por latino, pero de todos modos es como dice Ger_man, somos un poco de todos lados, como tipico pais de inmigrantes.


^^ +1


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Excelente Seba!!!!

No sé qué somos, lo único qué se es qué somos un país como tus fotos, un collage enorme, sin dudas qué con Argentina y Brasil somos los países "diferentes" de esta llamada América Latina!


Abrazos!


----------



## NACH752 (Aug 14, 2009)

Existe una auténtica identidad uruguaya? yo no lo creo, aunque es un gran debate filosófico...
Somos un país de inmigrantes, no quedan aborígenes uruguayos, que para mí sería lo único rescatable como parte de "nuestra" identidad, lo demás es tomado de otras culturas.
No pasa lo mismo con otros países latinoamericanos como Perú, Ecuador, Mexico, etc qué sí tienen una "historia propia" por así decir


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Se arma con los años, aunque seamos onmigrantes uruguay evidentemten tiene identidad y mucha diria.


----------



## Arquifan (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mas allá de las bellas fotos, me parece que le erraste en el título del thread.*
Lo latino, es también europeo.De hecho casi toda Europa del Sur es de orígen latino. Si ves estampas de Grecia, el sur de Italia ó España, podrán resultarte familiares a las imágenes que presentaste.
El título sería mas bien *"Uruguay, país latinoamericano".*En eso coincido contigo que Uruguay cada vez se reconoce mas como *nación latinoamericana*.Seguramente esto tenga que ver con un proceso de maduración de la identidad de nuestro país, que ha dejado de tener tanta influencia de la inmigración europea, como tuvo hasta mediados del siglo veinte(dejaron de venir masivamente,los inmigrantes europeos)También las sucesivas crisis económicas que hemos padecido, nos han hecho despertar y entender que no vivimos en un barrio de Europa, y que nuestras problemáticas sociales se indentifican más con las latinoamericanas.Conjuntamente con eso, han habido últimamente unos cuantos estudios antropológicos que demuestran que en el "uruguayo" hay más sangre indigena guaraní y negra de lo que originalmente se pensaba.Eso de que los uruguayos "descendemos" de los barcos, ya no corre más.
La intelectualidad de nuestro país, mayoritariamente de izquierda, se ha esforzado mucho en "enfatizar" nuestra identidad latinoamericana, e incluso los procesos revolucionarios inspirados por esa intelectualidad en la decada de los 60 y 70, claramente se identifican más con lo que ocurrió en otros países del continente, que con el "Mayo frances".
Te diría que hasta la decada del 50, nos sentíamos una nación casi "trasplantada".En los sesenta, se comienza a edificar una identidad mucho más latinoamericanista, y mi modo de ver más realista, de lo que somos. 


Saludos


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

*Error lo que los uruguayos descendemos de los barcos hoy corre mas que nunca*,mas alla de los supuestos estudios pro-indigentistas que pululan por internet (especialmente de un fanatico del charruismo que tiene pagina de internet y llego a escribir un libro y por eso se toma como serio....de hecho la influencia guarani fue mayor que la charrua aunque nos duela...).Aca muchachos la verdad desnuda,aca los resultados del primer examen genetico serio ralizado en nuestro pais,la publicacion salio en la Revista Medica del Uruguay



*El análisis por Chi cuadrado detectó una diferencia significativa entre nuestra población y poblaciones asiáticas (Kaoshiung, Taiwán, y Beijing, China)(11,17), así como latinoamericanas (Ollantaytambo, Perú, y península de Yucatán, México)(18). Sin embargo, no se encontraron diferencias significativas con poblaciones europeas (Viena, Austria; Rotterdam, Holanda y París, Francia)(19-21) (tabla 2).*

Discusión

Existe poca información, tanto en el ámbito regional como mundial, sobre la prevalencia de los polimorfismos del gen de la ECA. La mayoría de estos trabajos presentan un diseño de tipo caso-control(17,19). Si bien ellos aportan información importante, la misma es limitada cuando queremos estudiar enfermedades con un patrón de herencia multifactorial. Cuando se diseña un estudio con la estructura caso-control, la definición de las poblaciones utilizadas como control sólo es válida para cada estudio y para cada enfermedad en particular. Un estudio de prevalencia, en cambio, brinda una visión más general del momento evolutivo de cada gen y la información obtenida no está sesgada con respecto a ninguna enfermedad en especial.

Estudios previos han establecido que la frecuencia del alelo D es mucho menor en los asiáticos que en los caucásicos(11). En nuestro trabajo, la comparación de nuestra población con otras poblaciones latinoamericanas proporcionó resultados quizá inesperados, al encontrar diferencias significativas con las mismas. Estos hallazgos son corroborados en parte por las diferencias estadísticas que se observaron entre nuestra muestra y poblaciones del continente asiático (Taiwán y China), probablemente relacionadas genéticamente con ancestros de las etnias indoamericanas. Sin embargo, la inexistencia de diferencias significativas con poblaciones europeas (Francia, Austria y Holanda) sugeriría una similitud con estas poblaciones. A diferencia de lo observado con las frecuencias de mutaciones de otros genes tales, como el CFTR(3), determinadas en la misma muestra, en el caso particular del polimorfismo del gen de la ECA, la población montevideana se comporta en forma similar a una población europea y no como una población trihíbrida. La población de nuestra capital estaría en el momento actual constituida por 86%-96% de genes de origen europeo, 1%-7% indoamericano y 4%-11% africano(22). Esos porcentajes relativamente bajos de miscegenación, si se los compara con Perú o México, aparentemente no son suficientes para modificar la frecuencia del marcador analizado. De acuerdo con nuestros datos, este polimorfismo se presenta en equilibrio de Hardy-Weinberg en nuestra muestra, razón por la cual consideramos que en el momento actual no estaría bajo una presión de selección de importancia y, por tanto, no es esperable un cambio en las frecuencias observadas.

Se ha demostrado que el gen de la ECA presenta diferentes frecuencias y asociaciones con afecciones tales como nefropatía diabética, cardiopatía isquémica e hipertensión arterial, según el origen étnico de las poblaciones(11,12). Este estudio de prevalencia en la población general servirá como base para estudiar en el futuro si existen diferencias en las frecuencias genotípicas o alélicas, o ambas, en el gen de la ECA con respecto a la presencia de alguna enfermedad específica como la diabetes mellitus. En ese caso, el principal resultado del análisis de marcadores genéticos de riesgo y protección para afecciones de herencia multifactorial será la determinación de aquellos genotipos con mayor predisposición al desarrollo de complicaciones, lo que contribuiría a la realización de una mejor medicina predictiva(12).

*Los resultados indican que en el momento actual nuestra poblacion estaria formada por:*

* 86%-96% de genes de origen europeo, 1%-7% indoamericano y 4%-11% africano(22). *

*Somos un pais Latinoamericano,pero no permitamos que nos uniformicen nuestra cultura ,somos muy diferentes de paises que estan a miles de kilometros de distancia, tal vez a determinadas multinacionales de la comunicacion,grandes cadenas de television y gigantes emporios artisiticos sobre todo norteamericanos les convenga meternos a todos en una bolsa y vendernos a todos la misma m...*. Pero cuando descubramos que mas alla de latinoamericanoso o europeos somos *URUGUAYOS* con todas nuestras particularidades y diferencias,recien ahi vamos a madurar como patria y tener nuestra propia identidad.Problematicas y pobreza tenemos y las compartimos con todos nuestros hermanos de lenguaje (español) pero tambien con otros paises tambien del resto el mundo (Rumania y Moldavia son paises latinos y tienen problemas igual que nosotros...).Tal vez con los paises que nos podamos identificar son los del Cono Sur pero el resto esta muy lejos ,especialmente geograficamente....


----------



## gertero (Nov 8, 2009)

Si geneticamente no tengo duda que estamos mas cerca de los europeos que tu mencionas ya que los indigenas que habia aqui eran mas que nada nomadas y tambien fueron rapidamente eliminados, por lo que las dos grandes migraciones masivas que tuvieron estas latitudes fueron europeas y y forzosamente centro-africanas.
Lo que no tengo tampoco dudas y a estos es lo que llamo latinización del pais, donde se ha perdido mucho en educacion y en poder de la clase media se ha debilitado, creando franjas sociales. 
Tampoco creo que tener genes europeos nos debe crear una sensacion de superioridad, solamente estar orgullosos de donde provenimos y acordarnos de como mucho de nuestros ancestros llegaron y siempre tratar de recordar y recobrar la cultura de los indigenas que por alli vivian antes de que fueran eliminados


----------



## Noqtámbulo (Jan 8, 2009)

:applause: 

Excelentes fotos Seba !! Muy buen laburo !!

Creo que tenemos muchas características de paises no latinos, pero, creo que cada vez somos más latinoamericanos, en sus aspectos positivos y negativos.


----------



## manzal22 (Oct 3, 2008)

No entiendo ...Supuestamente la mayoria de los inmigrantes que fueron para alla eran de origen italiano y español no ??...España, Italia, Francia , Rumania , Portugal ...

Son Gente de raza latinaaaaaaaa ...

Hay gente que cree que ser latino es tener aspecto a algun mexicano colombiano o algo asi ...Creo que esa gente es denominada Latinoamericana ....

No me refiero a el que creo el topic ...

Depende de uno considerarse o no Latinoamericano..


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Arquifan said:


> *Mas allá de las bellas fotos, me parece que le erraste en el título del thread.*
> Lo latino, es también europeo.De hecho casi toda Europa del Sur es de orígen latino. Si ves estampas de Grecia, el sur de Italia ó España, podrán resultarte familiares a las imágenes que presentaste.


El título sería mas bien *"Uruguay, país latinoamericano


SebaFun said:



Uruguay, Paìs Latino
Bueno creo este thread porque me puse a escuchar una cancion house con reminiscencias a lo latino y me inspirè diciendo, "Uruguay es un pais latino tipico? o somos mas bien un pais estilo europeo?"....y me puse a buscar todas las latindades de nuestro pais y las reminiscencias a lo tropical,a lo mediterraneo(parte de europa de donde deriba la palabra latino-latin) y encontrè muchas cosas que nuestro pais tiene como latino,tropical o tipico de ese estilo...ahora muestro:

Click to expand...

Espero que esto conteste al menos en algo en que me inspiré,que tambien fué en lo mediterraneo europeo.
Gracias a todos por los comentarios*


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Es muy simple, en uruguay somos casi todos de sangre latina (italia españa) pero la diferencia que hacemos nosotros es un tanto obligada ya que no nos consideramos que somos los tipicos latinos que los estadounidenses u otros paises de afuera piensan. Creo que vien por ahi...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

manzal22 said:


> No entiendo ...Supuestamente la mayoria de los inmigrantes que fueron para alla eran de origen italiano y español no ??...España, Italia, Francia , Rumania , Portugal ...
> 
> Son Gente de raza latinaaaaaaaa ...
> 
> ...



exacto jajaja

como me rei cuado lei la critica del titulo jajaja


----------



## Tanguito (Oct 14, 2009)

Siempre, historicamente fuimos un pais no Europeo, sino DE Europeos. Somos europeos en latinoamerica. "Europeos pobres" , o como le digo yo "Europa con potrero". Basta caminar 5 minutos por Montevideo y ver los edificios, piensen en lo que comemos, TODO menos el asado es de origen europeo, predominantemente italiano, pasta, pizzas, calzones. Y asi es con casi todo. La musica, las costumbres, la forma de expresarnos, la forma de ser.

Igual hoy en dia, distamos mucho de ser un pais de esas caracteristicas, hay que ver a las nuevas generaciones escuchando todo el dia cumbia, o tocando todo el dia el tamboril. Lo digo sin animo de ofender a nadie.


----------



## Tanguito (Oct 14, 2009)

Otra cosa, habia leido un articulo que hablaba de la procedencia de los uruguayos o algo asi. no recuerdo donde lo habia leido asi que si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria que lo posteara. El estudio decia que el 94% es de origen Europeo, el 5% africano y el 1% restante de varios lugares.

Ese 94% estaba conformado por dos grupos importantes, el español (38%)y el italiano (34%). El 22% restante se dividia a su vez en 2 grupos inferiores Franceses y Suizos. Y despues venia toda la pelotera de Rusos, Lituanos, Armenios, Polacos, Griegos, Ingleses, Escandinavos, Hungaros, Irlandeses, etc etc.


----------



## Grape (Jun 24, 2010)

Como te va? bueno antes que nada te felicito por las fotos, estan hermosas che!
Amo Uruguay, caundo era pequeño iba a pasar las vacaciones a un lugar mágico que se llama San Gregorio, conocés? 
Uruguay es una mezcla de culturas muy diversa, que no responde a ningún criterio, creo uqe la opinión de un uruguayo en otro foro es la más indicada para responder a tu pregunta, por lo menos ami me parece muy clarificatoria : "_Uruguay mi país que emoción me embarga al recordarte, allá donde la gente valora la amistad y la familia por sobre todas las cosas, qué lejos me encuentro y a pesar de ello te reconozco por todos lados por que eso sos mi Uruguay, una crisol del mundo.
Cuando me preguntan: ¿como es tu país uruguayo?, no sé que responder porque mi país son tantos países juntos, capaz que la respuesta está en su historia …a fines del siglo XVIII llegaban más y más europeos a esa tierra salvaje, armaron unos fuertes improvisados que luego se irían transformando en fortalezas, los dueños de casa lejos estaban de ceder su hogar a los recién llegados, por más espejitos de colores que trajesen, esos eran los charrúas, indios altos y bravos como las aguas del Plata, pero hasta el más bravo sucumbió ante el extranjero, cierto día un mensajero al galope por los montes llevaba un mensaje del Gral. Rivera al cacique principal de los charrúas, Polidoro, éste decía que necesitaba su ayuda para proteger la frontera norte, allá acudieron al llamado los valientes guerreros al lugar de la cita el “Salsipuedes”, mil y pico de soldados se abalanzaron sorpresivamente sobre ellos a los que no mataron los apresaron y los vendieron como atracción de circo, así terminaron con la amenaza india al preciado ganado. Quedaron tan poquitos que se terminaron mezclando con los españoles y portugueses que andaban en la vuelta surgiendo así el criollo, un mestizo de ojos claros.
Sería el criollo quién tendría la dura tarea de sustentar con su trabajo a la incipiente ciudad - puerto. Pero no se queja, habla bajito, duerme arrollado en un pelego al costado del fogón y se toma unos mates de vez en cuando para mitigar las frías noches del campo oriental. Mientras tanto al otro lado del mundo unos niños congoleños juegan el mismo juego que jugaban sus abuelos a su edad cuando de pronto escucharon unos gritos y escondidos en las malezas ven con horror como unos hombres con ropas brillantes se llevan a sus padres atados con cadenas dejando la aldea en llamas tras de sí, quiénes eran esos hombres? eran los traficantes de esclavos que andaban en la antigua Africa recolectando mano de obra no barata si no gratis para las nuevas colonias americanas, los que sobrevivieron al largo viaje a través del Atlántico trajeron el misticismo y el ritmo, grandes pilares de la cultura uruguaya.
Más acá en el tiempo promediando el siglo XX el viejo continente entró en guerra, así que nuevamente los europeos buscaron una mejor vida en las antiguas colonias, ahora ya países complejos, Argentina y Uruguay recibieron a miles terminado por imponerse la cultura europea. Ellos trabajaron a brazo partido, plantaron uvas y tomates, hicieron quesos que vendían en los mercados, y de a poco se fueron afincando, se compraron un bar, una línea de ómnibus, y pasaron el resto de sus vidas bailando la tarantela y el flamenco siempre recordando con una gran nostalgia su tierra natal, hay! cómo los entiendo.
Así es mi Uruguay una mezcla de razas y culturas, un crisol del mundo, por eso es que cuando llega un extranjero los uruguayos pueden reconocer en él a un hermano."_Saludos!


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

mejor y poética descripción no hay, muchísimas gracias grape, me reconozco en cada una de las descripciones que citaste.


----------



## URU_RODRI (Mar 23, 2010)

Que buena esa descripcion Grape


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Grape said:


> Como te va? bueno antes que nada te felicito por las fotos, estan hermosas che!


Mil gracias, debo decir que son recopìlaciones de la web.kay:


Grape said:


> Amo Uruguay, caundo era pequeña iba a pasar las vacaciones a un lugar mágico que se llama San Gregorio, conocés?


Si, solo por fotos pero se ve que es un lugar maravilloso, un destino poco difundido, el museo al aire libre, la libertad del pintor, pero en fin, una joya uruguaya con un lugar natural de ensueño.

Por cierto, gracias por traer esa opinion de ese uruguayo, me parece muy acertada y la comparto.


----------



## Dydasko10 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cara, que ignorancia.


Italiano, espanhois, franceses, sao todos LATINOS

apaga esse thread por favor!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

^^No es thread polemico, no tiene el tinte que le queres dar.

En cuanto a lo latino si lees bien el acápite veras a lo que me refiero, por eso opinar sin fundamento no se, me da igual, pero no trates de polemizar porque aca no va a existir polemica.


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD (Jul 2, 2006)

Uruguay es tan LATINO como FRANCIA, ANDORRA, ESPAÑA, PORTUGAL, ITALIA, QUEBEC, RUMANIA, VALONIA, LA SUIZA LATINA, SAN MARINO y algun otro núcleo perdido por ahí.

Ahora, visto las diferentes formas en que la palabra LATINA se usa por el mundo, si a nosotros nos llaman de LATINO-AMERICANOS (invento francés de sus épocas imperiales), yo a todos los arriba nombrados, les llamo de LATINO-EUROPEOS, juasss

También tenemos LATINO-ASIÁTICOS (Goa, Filipinas, Timor Este) y 
LATINO-AFRICANOS (Angola, Mozambique, las 3 GUINEAS, Santo Tomé y Príncipe, Cabo Verde, etc, etc)


----------



## aedi (Dec 28, 2010)

Lo interesante es ver que los "versados" yanquis llaman latinos a los indiecitos de centro-América. Ahh, claro porque vienen de esa "otra" América! Si les decís que el vecino que se llama Dubois, o Pasarelli, muy blanquitos ellos, son latinos, se te van a quedar mirándote como si fueras idiota!


----------



## Antrax (Jun 6, 2006)

Los europeos se dividen en Latinos (España, Francia, Portugal, Italia, Rumania), Anglosajones (Ingleses, Alemanes), Nordicos (Islandia, Finlandia, Noruega, Suecia), Eslavos (Bulgaria, Rusia, Polonia, antigua Yugoslavia, antigua Checoslovakia etc)..
Uruguay fue poblado por paices de lenguas latinas (español, portugués, italiano, francés)


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Uruguay es tanto latino como europeo porque nuestra herencia es latina!!!!

Tan facil como ver el mapa de la union latina


----------



## heladero (Sep 8, 2008)

magoff said:


> *Los resultados indican que en el momento actual nuestra poblacion estaria formada por:*
> 
> * 86%-96% de genes de origen europeo, 1%-7% indoamericano y 4%-11% africano(22). *
> 
> ...





Tanguito said:


> Otra cosa, habia leido un articulo que hablaba de la procedencia de los uruguayos o algo asi. no recuerdo donde lo habia leido asi que si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria que lo posteara. El estudio decia que el 94% es de origen Europeo, el 5% africano y el 1% restante de varios lugares.
> 
> Ese 94% estaba conformado por dos grupos importantes, el español (38%)y el italiano (34%). El 22% restante se dividia a su vez en 2 grupos inferiores Franceses y Suizos. Y despues venia toda la pelotera de Rusos, Lituanos, Armenios, Polacos, Griegos, Ingleses, Escandinavos, Hungaros, Irlandeses, etc etc.


----------



## busKT1perro (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## charruchi (Aug 5, 2011)

ese tema, como tantos otros del Cuarteto, se merece un video de verdad, no?


----------



## DeLeón_Br (Jan 25, 2012)

NACH752 said:


> Existe una auténtica identidad uruguaya? yo no lo creo, aunque es un gran debate filosófico...
> Somos un país de inmigrantes, no quedan aborígenes uruguayos, que para mí sería lo único rescatable como parte de "nuestra" identidad, lo demás es tomado de otras culturas.
> No pasa lo mismo con otros países latinoamericanos como Perú, Ecuador, Mexico, etc qué sí tienen una "historia propia" por así decir


No quedan aborígenes uruguayos, pero nos quedamos todos, che: los gauchos. En mi opinión esta es nuestra principal identidad. Y somos el único pueblo sudaca 100% gaucho. En Brasil los gauchos son solamente los que viven en el Río Grande del Sur y en Argentina los que viven en los Pampas.

Y nosotros tenemos muchísima "historia propia". Los 33 Orientales, la Guerra Grande, un montón de historias, viejo! La vida creolla, gaucha, del campo, es algo totalmente uruguayo. Brasil y Argentina comparten solamente parte de esto. Los gauchos somos nosotros! 100% gauchos del mate y de la bombacha! :righton:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

la palabra GaUCHO nace en nuestras tierras tambien, se origina cuando los Guanches (canarios) se comienzan a mezclar con indigenas, en Montevideo a quienes tenian esas mezclas raciales y vivian como hay reconocemos a los gauchos los comenzaron a nombrar asi.


----------



## busKT1perro (Jul 22, 2011)

¡Mate, pingo y patria! :colgate:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

pero eran verdaderamente Guanches o peninsulares previamente llevados a las islas canarias y luego traidos para el rio de la plata??


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Concuerdo absolutamente... ahora si estamos perseguidos con un tema de que creemos que nos dicen latinos como un insulto, deberíamos no autodiscriminarnos y no ser tan perseguidos.


----------



## Carnibal88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Es él primer paso no? Aceptar y sentirse orgulloso de lo que uno es como país y cómo continente, con todas esos diferentes orígenes y tradiciones que nos unen con él mundo y que a la vez nos hacen únicos, con todos sus pros y contras. Saber que siendo quien eres siempre puedes ser mejor, llegar a mejor.


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Carnibal88 said:


> Es él primer paso no? Aceptar y sentirse orgulloso de lo que uno es como país y cómo continente, con todas esos diferentes orígenes y tradiciones que nos unen con él mundo y que a la vez nos hacen únicos, con todos sus pros y contras. Saber que siendo quien eres siempre puedes ser mejor, llegar a mejor.


Entiendo tu punto de vista,pero el problema es cuando los medios ,sobre todo norteamericanos,buscan imponernos una cultura uniforme y hacernos asumir esa cultura como propia.

Por que existen por ejemplo canales en Uruguay que pasan todos el dia reggaeton caribeño,una musica centroamericana tan lejana como exotica para nosotros,que lo unico que la hizo llegar aqui fueron los medios.


Despues salis a la calle y ves a los pibes vestidos como si formaran parte de una mara centroamericana..aunque nunca en su vida vayan a pisar esa zona del mundo.ni tengan idea de por que se visten asi.
Pasa tambien con otros tipos de manifestaciones culturales,sobre todo anglofonas,pero son todas igualmente exogenas.

El papel que tienen los medios es determinante y la homogenizacion cultural ,si queremos mantener nuestra identidad,no es algo favorable.

El problema no es el acceso a esa cultura exotica,si no la asimilacion como propia.


----------



## Carnibal88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bueno, tienes dos vías para analizar (supongo que hay más, pero estas son las principales creo yo) la globalización cultural, la de la centro- periferia y la de él intercambio cultural.

La primera te dice que es una nueva forma de imperialismo y de control de masas él introducir cambios culturales en determinado lugar en detrimento de la cultura local pues convierte a estos habitantes de manera inconsciente en consumidores y en dependientes de la sociedad colonizadora. Su solución: crear consciencia del hecho y acabar con él sistema de dominio.

La segunda te dice que desde que la cultura es ante todo una relación social está siempre cambia, a veces radicalmente, y este cambio se origina en la libertad que tenemos los seres humanos para pensar, expresarnos y crear, y sí respetamos esa libertad ese cambio resultará imparable. Su solución al problema: se debe aprender a competir con los mercados culturales extranjeros, debe haber un apoyo fuerte a los creadores de cultura nacionales, pero por sobretodo que se tiene que aprender a adaptar estos cambios a la esencia nacional, hacerlos propios, diferentes y en ese sentido únicos.

Un ejemplo: en Vzla existe desde hace unos años una ley (que ha increíblemente funcionado) que obliga que él 45 % de las transmisiones de la radio sean de música producida en él país, a su vez ofrece una serie de ayudas para las que decidan colocar más de este porcentaje, esto hizo que en poco tiempo bandas a las que les costaba surgir pudieran pasar su música en la radio, que se crearan festivales (cómo él nuevas bandas), y que se volviera popular el rock y el pop nacional, las bandas experimentaron con los ritmos e instrumentos nacionales, transformaron en propio esos sonidos y a su vez se desarrollo una corriente llamada neo folklore que reinterpretaba la música tradicional. Por los momentos ha logrado excelentes resultados y ha supuesto un fuerte contrapeso al regueton que ya también tiene sus diferencias con él de fuera (es más suave)

Ahora, tu cultura, así como la mía son resultado de un proceso de mestizaje cultural, en él caso uruguayo creo que esto es más fuerte aún por él fuerte historial migratorio, y creo que eso no dejará de intensificarse a medida que la globalización siga andando a sus anchas, él caso es que ustedes tienen muchas riquezas que aportar a ese proceso, y creo que cambie lo que cambie él mundo siempre habrá una forma uruguaya de hacer las cosas, creo que serán capaces de mantener su esencia.


----------



## charruchi (Aug 5, 2011)

magoff said:


> salis a la calle y ves a los pibes vestidos como si formaran parte de una mara centroamericana..aunque nunca en su vida vayan a pisar esa zona del mundo.ni tengan idea de por que se visten asi.
> Pasa tambien con otros tipos de manifestaciones culturales,sobre todo anglofonas,pero son todas igualmente exogenas..


es igual que antes, sólo que primero fueron modas importadas desde España, luego París y ahora EEUU, son sólo diferentes lugares desde donde somos colonizados culturalmente, el tener ancestros de uno u otro lado no hace diferencia, porque al menos hasta hace poco sólo éramos receptores de la cultura dominante, sin tener el poder de influenciarla, la realidad ahora es diferente.....


----------



## Carnibal88 (Jan 13, 2008)

charruchi said:


> es igual que antes, sólo que primero fueron modas importadas desde España, luego París y ahora EEUU, son sólo diferentes lugares desde donde somos colonizados culturalmente, el tener ancestros de uno u otro lado no hace diferencia, porque al menos hasta hace poco sólo éramos receptores de la cultura dominante, sin tener el poder de influenciarla, la realidad ahora es diferente.....


Yo creo que sí hace la diferencia, un país con mayor flujo de personas (sean emigrantes o inmigrantes) y con un origen identitario proveniente del mestizaje, tiende ha adoptar (y en algunos casos a imponer) con mayor facilidad tradiciones culturales foráneas, un país o grupo humano semiaislado le cuesta mucho asumir estos cambios, normalmente si no resulta protegida su cultura muere o se asimila dentro de la cultura dominante. 

Eso sí, creo que él intercambio cultural tiene dos vías, aunque normalmente un 75% viene desde los países desarrollados, él resto de países también influyen en su cultura local de una u otra forma, y esta, con él tiempo, en un mundo multipolar globalizado como él que se avizora, no dejará de aumentar su influencia, más cuando se terminen de configurar la estructura de los estados plurinacionales.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

A mi en particular me gustan los paìses con muchas culturas en si mismo, sobre todo en el caso de las ciudades, aunque no me gustan las culturas copiadas, como por ejemplo los globos inflables con formas de dibujos animados.


----------



## Carnibal88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Bueno, pero es que esos países están viviendo dos clases de procesos: unos de mestizaje (caso eeuu), los otros de separacion (caso Belgica o Ucrania), los latinoamericanos al tener una historia cultural mestiza llevan una ventaja en ese sentido, son más dispuestos a aceptar los cambios y adaptarlos a su propia realidad cultural, pueden tomar cosas de otros lugares y darles su propio significado; pero también los imponen a su ambiente más allá de las fronteras de sus países, los vuelven moda.


----------



## Sebas-1992 (Aug 25, 2010)

Siempre me pareció curioso (aclaro por las dudas que sólo leí lo último de la discusión), que el intercambio y la asimilación cultural en lo arquitectónico es más fácil y hasta exigido por "bueno", que en otro tipo de actividades humanas.

Por ejemplo basándome en lo que siempre hemos hablado en el foro, me parece que en general a todos nos parece que la mejor planificación urbana es la que respeta los estilos del pasado e incorpora debidamente los nuevos. Hasta aveces exigimos que se mezclen estilos arquitectónicos venidos de lugares y contextos históricos diferentes.

Lo curioso es que prácticamente ninguno de estos estilos es vernáculo, y algunos como el de las _cajas de cristal_, o las nuevas interpretaciones del _international style_ (miren lo curioso del nombre), para los edificios de oficinas creo que distan de la forma en que los negocios se mueven y desarrollan en el país por ejemplo. Vean el contraste entre la imagen de poderío, innovación y expansión de las grandes empresas estadounidenses con las nuestras. 

Sé que por un tema de presupuestos no está lleno el país de torres de cristal, pero convengamos que es la imagen predilecta que debe dar la sede de toda empresa que se precie y jacte de próspera por ejemplo.


Las ciudades del mundo se han ido volviendo copias, y las manifestaciones vernáculas de la arquitectura se pierden en medio de tipologías y diseños estandarizados, y sin embargo curiosamente no genera pánico, sino que es algo hasta visto como signo de modernidad y desarrollo.

Si no me acuerdo mal, y si quieren saber más de esta discusión, creo que Kenneth Frampton (arquitecto), habló largo y tendido sobre esta cuestión, incluso desarrollando teorías de cómo debería encararse la arquitectura como manifestación cultural, para no convertir el planeta en una serie de _copy-pastes_.


----------



## Carnibal88 (Jan 13, 2008)

Es igual acá en venezuela, las cajas (ya sean de cristal o de tablilla) gobiernan, son pocos los que deciden no seguir los convencionalismos, y suelen hacerlo en su mayoría en obras públicas, no en edificios de oficinas, supongo que les resulta más barato seguir el patrón convencional, ojala eso cambie pronto.


----------

